# A Productive Evening



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am just a newbie, but i decided to build a decent sized tank for jungle who has outgrown his current one, and thaught i would share the progress with you, and ask for any advice you may have or helpful hints. 

Anyway, i am an apprentice carpenter so by the time i get home from work it is virtually dark. I started work at about 7ish, and made the basic outside of the enclosure. it is 900mm wide by 1250mm high by 550 deep. i used just some left over particle board to build the top and sides, and a flooring sheet for the bottom (they tend to cope with moisture a lot better than standard particle board). as i said i am using leftover timber, as i am a lowly paid apprentice. 



once the basic carcass was built, i but a back on. i actually used Masonite sheeting to keep the weight down, but am interested to see what happens in time to the foam background, as the Masonite has a fair bit of movement in it. one the backing was secured, it was time for the fun stuff to begin.

growing up i was a bit of a nerdy kid and was into that whole warhammer model stuff so i have decided to do a fake background, included in this background is a basking shelf up high. i am running a vertical thermal gradient rather than a horizontal as the cage is tall and narrow, as it has to fit in my room so my mum doesn't freak. anyway after a couple of hours with a hotwire cutter, a knife, a heatgun, expanda foam and three tubes of liquid nails, it was finished (leaving a considerable mess). It is a bit gappy, but a few layers of grout and texture paint hide a multitude of sins (from Experience). i have brought it in overnite and put it near the fire to dry (it is like 5 degrees outside), so hopefully i can start to grout tomorrow nite. 




for heating, i have been reading a lot about DIY heat panels and thought that one of them on a thermostat would work well. i am also thinking of glass sliding doors on the front, need to get a price from a glazier tho.

anyway, i thought it was a productive evening
comments and constructive criticism are welcome (remember, this is a first attempt)
cheers
Josh


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Very Productive evening indeed*claps hands* great to see you applying your chosen trade too
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks good mate just remember where you are putting it and make sure it will fit through your doorway. I have made that mistake but only once lol.


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

> Looks good mate just remember where you are putting it and make sure it will fit through your doorway. I have made that mistake but only once lol. ​


hey, as long as you learnt, i double checked before i started building 



> Very Productive evening indeed*claps hands* great to see you applying your chosen trade too


thanks heaps, it is useful having some experience when doing this kind of thing


----------



## Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)

Treg92 said:


> hey, as long as you learnt, i double checked before i started building
> 
> 
> thanks heaps, it is useful having some experience when doing this kind of thing


 
Cool well good luck.


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job! With the glass watch out for flex or your mate will escape through the gap in between the two panes of glass, make sure all the timber is either covered in foam or a sealer or paint to stop urine soaking into the timber...

I cant wait to see the end result if you use to do wargame terrains, it should be impressive :lol:


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

cheers mate, i do hope it does look good

i am pretty stoked atm, i am at tafe this week doing theory, but snuck off campus at lunchtime and went to........BUNNINGS (angelic chior with trumpets playing in the background) 

so i have all the gear i need to start grouting tonight, and this means that after a few layers, i can start PAINTING (yay)


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL, it doesn't seem to matter how much you have in the 'supply pile' you always have to go to bunnings for something ! 

Are you actually using grout, or are you just being generic ? Acrylic render works well, sets harder than grout and is easier to work with than cement.


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

bunnings is totally awesome, it is so true, you can never go there and not buy something

i am actally using grout, but acrylic render may be a good option for next time, cheers for the input.
it has been a few years since warhammer so i am a bit rusty, but am hoping for the best


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2011)

Oddly enough i've got to call into Bunnings on the way home for additional supplies, :lol:
i'm about to try a bit of 'modelling' painting technique on my current project, not something i've tried before so it will be interesting. all my previous work has been just fake rock and quite easy to high/lowlight this one will be a bit more detailed and staying under wraps until i've finished it but i'm taking pics along the way so there will be a thread shortly, and the next one is already in the planning stage


----------



## 1woma (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Oddly enough i've got to call into Bunnings on the way home for additional supplies, :lol:
> i'm about to try a bit of 'modelling' painting technique on my current project, not something i've tried before so it will be interesting. all my previous work has been just fake rock and quite easy to high/lowlight this one will be a bit more detailed and staying under wraps until i've finished it but i'm taking pics along the way so there will be a thread shortly, and the next one is already in the planning stage



Im excited, i cant wait to see what you r working on. im busily working to but am starting to think i have my ambitions mixed up with my capabilities LMAO


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL, I think most of us get our ambitions and capabilities confused at some stage during our "productions"

Treg, don't forget to add a bonding agent (pva glue will do) to at least the first coat of grout to help it bond to the foam


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

> Treg, don't forget to add a bonding agent (pva glue will do) to at least the first coat of grout to help it bond to the foam


i was just about to mix it up and had totally forgotten about that!!!!! thanks for the lifesave


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2011)

Let me guess, another trip to bunnies. I'll be in the shed in about an hour or so, so you'll have some 'company'


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

in the shed!!!!! Hell, that is going to be cold, i am inside tonight on my parents expensive rug, perfect place for grouting


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm tough, I've worn enough render I couldn't toughen up anymore if I tried!
You obviously enjoy living dangerously doing it on the parentals rug ROFL


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

> You obviously enjoy living dangerously doing it on the parentals rug ROFL


true, true, but it is near the fire, this way it will actually dry, and not freeze like it would if it were outside.
i was using some expanda foam lastnite, and i sprayed it on, and it didn't expand, thats how cold it was. when i brought it inside near the heat it slowely started to expand

anyway, just did my first grout coat, i did a very runny one with a high pva content, so....
1. It would provide a nice undercoating for the next few thick grout layers
2. it would run down all those little gaps and cracks, which could save me hours down the track when it comes to painting.


It looks a bit shabby at the moment, but a few thick coats of grout should get rid if those rough edges and make it look like a more Natural.

once i have finished grouting, a coat of texture paint or two, just to get that really fine detail, so later when i stain and drybrush it, it should hopefully come out looking really good (fingers crossed for this)

at the end of the day, if it does look crap, a few big trailing vines should hide most of it


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2011)

You're off to a great start by the look of it. It was a nice brisk 4c out in the shed. I hate waiting for things to dry.... It's so time consuming LOL.
tip for the expanda foam - a light mist from a spray bottle makes it take off, I normally give mine 3 days to settle before I coat it, but that's in the shed with no heating !


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 28, 2011)

Too cold for outside work tonight, guys! The rottie glares balefully at us whenever we try to get near 'her' fireplace. We are only tolerated because we are refilling it....

Treg - you are going to put in a litter guard in front when you finish the background, right? A bit of spare wood trim and aluminium flyscreen or mouse wire will make a good guard for a homemade heat panel if you want to use a heat cord to make one. It's definitely the cheapest way to go and dead easy, too. Looks like you are having good fun. Keep going with the photos!


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 28, 2011)

too cold!!! you can say that again. i just went out to wash my brushes, and almost froze solid.

deffinately putting a litter guard at the front, i made that mistake on my first enclosure and hinged the door, so every time i open the door, newspaper pellets go everywhere. 
cheers for the tip on a guard, have been thinking up ways of making one, but i think you just answered the question


----------



## 1woma (Jun 29, 2011)

Its looking great, keep up the photos. LOL.... i actally moved my cabinet inside yesterday coz it was so cold( i only usually have late nights or really early mornings to work on it coz of a peskie toddler ) im about to start rendering.... i think im not sure i have it right so keep putting off starting the render.

pythonmum- great advice about the substrate gaurd thingo, that would have to have been the best thing i did in my woma enclosure.... sand is soooo annoying


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, Update time.

I let the grout layer dry in front of the fire overnite, then got up early this morning and put on a nice thick layer. i think it had dramatically improved the look, just smoothing it out a bit, making it look a bit more weather worn. i plan to pun on another layer maybe tomorrow morning, and leaving it to dry all day and nite. at the moment it is hard, i can give it a sharp tap and it doesn't budge. maybe one more thick layer and then it's painting time

I think three layers of grout should be sufficient, it isn't like i am keeping beardies in there which would chew it to shreds. speaking of beardies, i am thinking of getting a couple, am looking for some (preferably hatchys), from high coloured parents (yellow would be awesome). anyone know anyone???? (prefferably in SA)
cheers as always

P.S. thanks for all the tips and pointers so far
PPS. I know i have missed grouting in a spot or two


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the way you only seem to see the bits you've missed once its dried, and then you gotta do touch ups !

i'm so jealous that you get to work horizontally, it makes life SOOOOOOOO much easier, mines being done vertically and its times like this i could kick myself for not doing something a little more basic ! I cant wait to see yours painted treg - no pressure Mr warhammer nerd :lol:


----------



## Treg92 (Jun 29, 2011)

hey come on, warhammer was like 4 years ago, and i was ok, not super awesome tho, warhammer is quite different to this tho as this is a much larger scale, but painting is always fun. this reminds me, i need to get some pics of natural rock as reference

working horizontally is soo good as everything naturally fills up the cracks and doesn't run so much


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 29, 2011)

The theory is the same, only the scale that is different, and I dont care if it was a whole 4yrs ago, I still expect something outstanding :lol::lol::lol: - and i'm only joking, ! ! i've been telling members for years that all you need to do is create the illusion, not a perfectly realistic replica.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow thats looking great! And so soon. I wish I only had one job on the go. It would move alot quicker!! This weathers been terrible for grouting. I've been getting a coat on, in my lunch breaks and making use of the midday sun to dry. Still the heater I've been cranking in the shed will hurt come bill time.Edit: Oh and watch with the heavy coats I've noticed the grout shrinks and cracks. Fixing muck ups sucks.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 1, 2011)

cmon tregs, wheres the latest update, you've had nearly 48 hours to get it painted - whats the hold up PMSL

@ Mad, i've never had a problem with shrinking grout, so yes, i'd say your putting it on too thick and its drying unevenly like painting/varnishing, lots of thin coats, totally dry before next layer


----------



## 1woma (Jul 1, 2011)

@ mad-could you be drying it to quick?


----------



## marcmarc (Jul 1, 2011)

Treg92 said:


> Ok, Update time.
> 
> I let the grout layer dry in front of the fire overnite, then got up early this morning and put on a nice thick layer. i think it had dramatically improved the look, just smoothing it out a bit, making it look a bit more weather worn. i plan to pun on another layer maybe tomorrow morning, and leaving it to dry all day and nite. at the moment it is hard, i can give it a sharp tap and it doesn't budge. maybe one more thick layer and then it's painting time
> 
> ...



Try tracking Rick Walker down via herptrader, get a pair of his famous Red Beardies. Rick is in Whyalla but can freight to Cavan.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah Jax/1woma bit of both,I think now in retrospect. Im itching to get it finished.


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 1, 2011)

> cmon tregs, wheres the latest update, you've had nearly 48 hours to get it painted - whats the hold up PMSL



Unfortunately, i finished tafe early and have gone back to work, and i have had to do a lot of overtime in the last two days, so at the moment i am running on borrowed time. i am finally going to crash on a bed and sleep in tomorrow, then worry about painting it. 
i am seriously annoyed that i have been delayed, but unfortunately it happens


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 2, 2011)

PMSL welcome to the real world! Most of us only get a few hours at night to do what we enjoy and often something else will get in the way (visitors, lack of funds and in my case knee surgery) and you seem to get to the point where you start rushing to get it done. Resist that urge, you won't be happy with a rush job, you'll know whats not right even though nobody else will. So take your time, let things dry properly, make sure you let it air out well and test it as if it were occupied (lights, hides, water bowl etc) for a week to make sure temps are good and all heat related fumes have gone. 

But we still want painting progress pics, I think you could teach us all a thing or two and show people it's not as frightening as some believe. For me it's the best bit


----------



## 1woma (Jul 2, 2011)

Its always money, kids and just the general housework that gets in my way i find though sometimes delays are good coz it gives you time to think it through some more


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 2, 2011)

Or overthink it and make the project take twice as long - that's what I seem to do


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 2, 2011)

anyway, i am about to go out shopping for paint, so am super keen!!!!!
money is always the probem, i need to wait for my tax return before i can buy the stuff for the heat panel, glass, runners,


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 2, 2011)

Happy shopping


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 2, 2011)

So, i brought some paint, Dulux medium texture. this is a really thick paint (not really a paint, more like tinted glue and a coarse sand). if you paint with it, use a old brush, as it will ruin them. i wanted a black, but this is the darkest they could tint it. 



so this is the progress so far, and i am quite pleased with it. i hace done a thick coat of it, and will led it dry overnite before i start coloring it. 





i just taught i would show you all who is actually going into the enclosure, so here he is. his name is Sam


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 2, 2011)

Good choice with the darker colour, it will really make Sam stand out. I have a heap of brushes from the $2 shop just for this sort of thing. I've called it quits for the day- more drying and it's really cold out in the shed, I envy you working inside next to the fire


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok, So today i got to start painting. i mean, real painting. there are lots of different ways to paint fake rock. this is my personally preferred way, which is a little different from the way others may do it, but hey, i do it how i like. the main technique i use is drybrushing. this is because it is effective, and i am also really impatient and it dries fast. also, on my rocks i don't just like one colour of rock, e.g. grey. while the finished product may be predominately grey, i like to put reds, yellows and greens on lower layers, so in the end they will be faint, but will add different depth the the finished product. 

i started by drybrushing an olive green. this was a reasonably heavy coat, and for this part it doesn't really matter as you wont see much of it later. i then highlighted the olive with a lime green. 







now comes adding more colours, i was pretty heavy and haphazard with these. i am not to precious with my paints. they all get squeezed on to the same pallet one after another, and i don't wash my brush between each colour. this adds an effect of it's own.





yea, so now my background looks like something you would find at the Sydney mardi gras, this doesn't matter now as i will tone it down a lot





now some brown tones it down.
Now here comes my secret ingredient. it is simplt black paint mixed with a lot of water to tirn it into a runny 'ink', this is then put in a spray bottle, and liberally sprayed throught the enclosure. This really tones and darkens it down a lot.





now i need to wait for it to dry, brybrush black, dark grey, midrange grey, light grey, white(very Sparingly) and i should be done painting. then it comes down to adding cage furniture and maybe some fake moss


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 3, 2011)

Your warhammer days have certainly paid off Treg, AWESOME job and the pics will hopefully give others the courage to give it a go


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 3, 2011)

as i have said before, you just have to give it a go. it doesn't matter if you don't like the look, you can always just paint over it. thanks for the feed back tho, i am pretty keen to get this finished, so then i can start the next project 

can't wait to see what you have been working on


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 3, 2011)

Funny how you always seem to be thinking about the 'next one' - my next one is all designed and thought out and it will certainly be "different"  and the one after that is still in the ideas tank. I started painting mine - drybrushing - yesterday but had visitors today so it got stalled yet again. But it's getting closer at long last.

I notice you are a member of the DIY Group, can you please start a 'discussion' in there and link to your thread here, we have nearly 300 members but there only seems to be a handfull of us that post in there, and we keep it to specifically enclosure decorating rather than thermostats etc, and it seems to be the go to place to find info on all things foam and backgrounds so your addition will be well visited.


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 4, 2011)

ok, so tonight i just finished the painting. i am really excited. I now have to make a heat panel and wire it up, get some glass cut and make some front panels, but that is all the easy stuff. 

so on tonight's painting session, i started off with a reasonably heavy coat of a dark grey ideally i should have used a darker shade




then i did a lighter coat of a lighter grey



then another coat of an even lighter grey, then some white to highlight high points (use white sparingly)




so as you can see, you can see some of the undercoat of colors through the finish.
now just to give the rock a Forrest moss look, i mixed some green 'ink' and applied it in strategic places

ok, the attachments thing has just stopped working, will post a picture of the ink up at a later date

my only regret is i think i have gone too light with my color choice so now it looks really bright, may attempt to darken it later 

cheers
josh


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats crazy detail there Treg. Got me thinking about stepping up my game.


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 4, 2011)

just a quick question about Sealers, i need to seal this now to make cleaning easier, there has been a lot of talk about a product called pondtite, would this be appropriate for this situation?


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm personally addicted to the stuff, makes cleaning an absolute breeze, the downside is that it has a shine to it, not high gloss but it's still shiney, my best advice 4 thin layers, it ( the clear) goes on like water and dries very quick - especially in front of a fire! Then when it's dry position your light where it will be fitted and see where the shine is and give a gentle rub with either very fine sandpaper or steelwool (normally found under the sandpaper at bunnings ) that way the bits you won't see are still shiney and urine repellent but the bits you do see look more natural. I've wimped out and bought some of the removable bits inside to drybrush, it's hailing outside 
PS: I think I might have started the pondtite thing, maybe I should hit bondall up for some freebies for all the extra sales I've encouraged


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 4, 2011)

> PS: I think I might have started the pondtite thing, maybe I should hit bondall up for some freebies for all the extra sales I've encouraged



definitely, the amount of pondtite they would have sold to reptile enthusiasts would definitively calls for a few freebies


----------



## 1woma (Jul 5, 2011)

wow, great work.... the painting is the bit i really really dread. Your looks amazing. Jax i agree bondall and the acryllic render people owe you some $$$ or free product lol. 

Treg BTW keep an eye on my thread im going to need your help LMAO


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

Cmon Treg, where's the finished product ! You should have Sam all moved in by now


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 6, 2011)

wow u a pro !!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> wow u a pro !!!!



I really hope you mean that in a good way ! ! ROFL, but I agree he has set the benchmark for us amatuers !


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 6, 2011)

wow thats a fantastic paint job. cant wait to see what the whole thing looks like. we are going to attempt to create and paint our rock wall this weekend for our jungle. if it looks half as good as yours i'll be stoked


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 6, 2011)

> Cmon Treg, where's the finished product ! You should have Sam all moved in by now  ​



yea, i was going to buy some sealer, but then i dropped my iphone, a few hundred in repairs, and i am screwed untill i get my tax return


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

:shock: dropped your iPhone ! i'd be horrified. half my posts are done via my iphone. fingers crossed you get back on track soon.

see......... so many things can cause a stall with these projects and lack of money is often a big one. Not that these things are expensive to do but when you need a pot of paint and it would stretch your budget that little bit too far then it has to wait.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 7, 2011)

Treg92 said:


> yea, i was going to buy some sealer, but then i dropped my iphone, a few hundred in repairs, and i am screwed untill i get my tax return



did you get it fixed yet? i have a friend in the northern suburbs that fixes them pm me if you r interested, he's pretty cheap. im not privileged enough for an iphone, i just get the kids old phones when they get newies lol. Money always gets in the way.

Jax a question about pondtite, does it keep? if i buy the 4lt one this time, the leftovers will last til the next job?


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes it seems to, I don't know how it would cope longterm in the shed at 40c but I've got a 4 Litre here that I've had pre Xmas 2010 and it seems fine so far. It's amazing stuff it goes on thin so you dont actually use a lot of it at a time, even with 4 coats. Although I think this project will use a fair bit, it's not a tiny tank lol


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 7, 2011)

i just thaught i would share this


It is sad 

oh, and here are the pics of the rocks i said i would upload, just after the green ink


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 7, 2011)

that looks fantastic treg.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see the entire thing with plant etc, 
As for your phone.... What did you do to shatter it like that! Run over it a few times ???


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 7, 2011)

dropped it on a road


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 7, 2011)

Gives a whole new meaning to road rash 

How long before move in day for Sam ?

I'm betting your next project starts the day after Sam moves in, and I reckon your already thinking about how to decorate it


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 7, 2011)

sam is still a few weeks from moving in, still need to sort out some glass from somewhere, but anyway, you are right, i have started plans for my next 5 or 6 cages


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 7, 2011)

Call a few glaziers in the yellow pages or the local paper. Get some quotes, they can vary quite a bit.

I've got another 4 tanks for myself to do, only 1 of those is 'designed'

I have one to do for a friend, and that's 'designed' 

I try not to get too far ahead, it makes my brain hurt otherwise


----------



## 1woma (Jul 8, 2011)

LMAO my first one is still sitting uninhabited coz i havent got the glass done yet. i have been very slack and need to get some quotes or call a family member who owns a leadlight shop and see if they can do us a deal lol. around the corner there is also a guy who makes aquariums for his backyard pet shop so he mite also be able to do them cheaply but money is always the issue. next week for the first time in ages we should have no lump some overdue bill to pay so should be able to afford to get it done and maybe even buy some pondtite


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 8, 2011)

in my case the glass is normally worth more than the rest of the enclosure, but thankfully the brother in law just moved back from Qld, and he's a glazier so hopefully they'll be some great "mates rates" coming


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been lurking on this thread for the last couple of days, anyways, just wanted to say Treg, you have done an awesome job! I've bookmarked this thread and I'm gonna give it a go. Probably wont look as good as yours lol, but you've inspired me


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 8, 2011)

"we" have decided that Treg has set the benchmark for drybrushing, just hope he doesn't mind a bit of competition - all friendly fire though. He's certainly getting a reputation and I'm glad to say he's inspired quite a few people


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 10, 2011)

we are about to start the detailing part of our background this week, wont be able to get it to Treg's quality, but sure have picked up a number of tips!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> "we" have decided that Treg has set the benchmark for drybrushing, just hope he doesn't mind a bit of competition - all friendly fire though. He's certainly getting a reputation and I'm glad to say he's inspired quite a few people



Thats right he has! Will post some updates soon.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 10, 2011)

Very impressive painting skills. Where did you learn how to paint rocks like that?


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2011)

If you read the earlier posts in this thread you'll see that Treg was a warhammer nerd  ROFL


----------



## eipper (Jul 10, 2011)

trick for getting cheap glass.....go to a glazier and ask for second hand glass...still works fine but is usually half the price. have your track installed first and go with the measurements usually they can cut it on the spot.

Alternatively you can hit up a place that makes shower screens usually they make doors (glass inside alum frame) and they are often cheaper than get glass cut for sliding fronts

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to Bunnings today to grab some supplies. I've already got the foam, but might grab a little more, plus som expanda foam, liquid nails, PVC glue+ grout or render (which is better). Also gonna grab some paints and brushes from a discount store. Should I get anything else?


----------



## 1woma (Jul 11, 2011)

acrylic render is good and reasonably cheap to. $10 for 20kgs, you can get oxide colours to colour the render to. You'll need some cheapo paints and then pondtite to seal it when finished...... other than that i think you have it all on your list.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 11, 2011)

the cheapo acryrlic paints will also tint the render nicely, and a better range of colours than the oxide too, 

I agree with 1woma, pondtite or some sort of sealer is about the only thing not on your list,
Oh, and CHEAP $2 paint brushes to slap on the render. it wrecks the brushes. good luck and start a thread to show us your progress


----------



## 1woma (Jul 11, 2011)

i always forget the little things like paint brushes LOL


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> good luck and start a thread to show us your progress


 
Lols I don't really trust my skills, haha, but I guess it would be a good idea so I can get some tips as I go along. Oh, just one more question. 

The rock wall is going into an aquarium that I'm converting for my beardie. What kinda backing should I use? Just some ply? Or should I get something thicker/stronger? The tank is 2ft from front to back, so plenty of spAce for a thick board for the base.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 11, 2011)

Kev, 
can you please start another thread so we dont hijack tregs, I have some suggestions so it will have a kick start.

Thanks Kev 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/fake-rock-wall-build-questions-165783/

if anyone wants to help Kev

Hey TREG...........
you got that phone of your fixed yet ? i'm dying to see this enclosure finished and occupied. Its too cold out in the shed so i thought I'd do some cyberstalking instead


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 13, 2011)

yea...... i have been pretty crook recently with som horrible disease, but to bunnings this Friday for pondtite (yay) and maybe glass sliding tracks

also have made a short list of glaziers in my area, so will start making calls next week


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL, I hope you're not contagious, I don't want anything for the next 12 months. I've had 8 mths of working around 2 knee surgeries and resulting complications (same knee) and its caused me enough delays. So keep your bugs to yourself. 

Good luck with the glaziers I hope you find one that doesn't charge like a wounded bull


----------



## Trench (Jul 16, 2011)

up dates?
looks great by the way


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 16, 2011)

update time, 

so far i have done nothing. i fell pretty bad as i was about to go buy some pondtite, but saw an add for a breeding coastal pair and enclosure. one phone call later i had 2 snakes on hold, and i am desperately trying to raise funds. (come on tax return). this is even more of an incentive tho to finish this cage, as i want to build one for these new additions


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 18, 2011)

ROFL, I'm beginning to realise that doing these enclosures is just as addictive as the reptiles themselves


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 23, 2011)

update time..........YAY

so, i have been pretty busy working on my enclosure. so far i have 3 layers of pondtite on it. pondtite is pretty weird stuff, it gets foamy as you brush it on. the third layer is still drying.




so i also started work on a heat radiator. i flogged a 200x200 mm tile from my brother in law who has just renovated his house. i then got an offcut from a kitchen benchtop, and cut it to the tile size. i then did a series of cuts for some heat cord. i used a 4m length. i decided to use the thick benchtop as it would make a good heat block to retain some of the heat. 







so i bought some aluminum angle to run around the edge of the tile/board to make it look neat. i also brought a thermostat. the radiator is doing some trial runs to see what temps it reaches, and is looking promising. 

still waiting on a glass company to get back to me, but it is all starting to come together


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 23, 2011)

Great Stuff, its always nice to commandeering peoples things for a better use  I do it all the time at work. 
Your details nice on the paint. Made me step my game up.


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 23, 2011)

cheers,
commandeering other peoples crap has got to be one of the most rewarding things to do

ok, update on the radiator, i have run it for 6 hours, and it is pretty constant at around 60 degrees Celsius. that is in an open space, not in an enclosure. i am pretty happy with it, so i will glue the tile on and secure the aluminum edging.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 23, 2011)

60c ! In an open space ! Are you going to be using it strictly as an overhead radiator or as a basking shelf ? If it going to be a shelf I'd be downsizing the cord. If your thermostat fails your snake could be in trouble


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 23, 2011)

yep, 60c, i was quite impressed, i didn't think it would work that good. it peaked at 60, but was generally about 55. it's going to be an overhead radiator with a shield, so thats why it needs a bit of juice, plus, if the thermostat fails, the bottom shouldn't heat up that much anyway, it is only a 20 cm radiator in a bigish cage. i will obviously run some simulated tests before my baby goes i there, just to see what will happen if the thermostat fails. if it is a big problem then, i may downsize


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 24, 2011)

Phew, sorry for being so quick to think you were doing the wrong thing, I get so worried when I see people setting up with massive heat spots and rely on 'stats to control the temperature. For me an area in the tank that stays "below critical" is essential, a 43c day and a failed 'stat with a heat source that's too powerful is a recipe for heartache.


----------



## snoopy (Jul 25, 2011)

In regards to glass i just had some tuffened glass made to size for my enclosure and between 2 companies there was $100 difference. I got tuffened glass due to having young kids and this is our first enclosure.
Treg i am very impressed with your background looks awesome


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 29, 2011)

quick update time.

i am currently wiring up the cage with all the odds and ends (still waiting for the old man). i have ordered the glass. here is a tip when you go to buy glass. i started of by calling a popular glass company, which quoted me $175!!! a little more than i expected. i then happened to be driving home and took a backstreet, and saw a sign for a small glazing company tucked in an old warehouse. he quoted me for a slightly thicker glass, and quoted me $80 for the job (now that's more like it)

so hopefully up and running next week, i have already started the next project (i know, it's petty bad)


----------



## 1woma (Jul 30, 2011)

Treg92 said:


> quick update time.
> 
> i am currently wiring up the cage with all the odds and ends (still waiting for the old man). i have ordered the glass. here is a tip when you go to buy glass. i started of by calling a popular glass company, which quoted me $175!!! a little more than i expected. i then happened to be driving home and took a backstreet, and saw a sign for a small glazing company tucked in an old warehouse. he quoted me for a slightly thicker glass, and quoted me $80 for the job (now that's more like it)
> 
> so hopefully up and running next week, i have already started the next project (i know, it's petty bad)



I agree Treg, i got quoted about the same to do mine.... then on gumtree found a guy who made aquariums at home... he reckons he can do it for $80 and thats sliding doors to cover 1m squared, so im happy with that price. i cannmt wait to see it up and running


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 2, 2011)

so have you managed to get your phone fixed yet ! ? 
I cant wait to see the finished product, its amazing how different they can look once the vines etc go in.


----------



## mattlewis (Aug 4, 2011)

Subscribed, can't wate to see more Thanks for sharing too, has given me some inspiration to finish mine.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 5, 2011)

C'mon Treg, we're all hanging out for an update


----------



## 1woma (Aug 6, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> C'mon Treg, we're all hanging out for an update




+1


----------



## Treg92 (Aug 6, 2011)

stay tuned for an update tonight maybe!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll make the popcorn as soon as I've finished in the shed, 
I'm dying to see the progress


----------



## Treg92 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok, the much awaited update, IT IS ALMOST FINISHED!!!!

sorry for the delay in updates, i have been busy working on the next project (i know, it's pretty bad)

so, as last post said, i got glass. i spent a few hours messing about with some pine and a router and managed to produce some sliding tracks, which slide surprisingly smoothly.
to hide the particle board front edge, i have ripped down some pine, and screwed it to the edge, so now i have a nice solid timber edge. all the holes have been filled with filler, and are now drying. once dried, the whole front will be sanded, the edges flushtrimed and painted








as you can see, it is all wired. even thou the heat panel looks a bit fugly, it is pretty well hidden when viewing from a distance. the cables runing from the thermostat are in side the cage in a pvc tube thing. i have just painted it with texture, and will drybrush to make it fit in tomorrow. also tomorrow will be sanding and painting day. then i just have to decorate. i am going to make some vines. i found a popular thread by Trench, on making vines. cheers Trench. i have a few different sizes of hosing, so i will weave and twist a few together for some cool effects. 

currently i am running the heat panel to see how warm the enclosure gets. then after a few days testing and a bit of decoration, Steve will be moving in!!!!!!! YAY.

so hopefully in a weeks time i will be showing picks of steve in his new home.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 6, 2011)

It's about time........... I've been stalking this thread since 8pm, and I'd almost run out of popcorn 
Great job with routing the timber, I'm still perfecting my routing skills but I do like the look of it but how will it cope when steve lifts his tail on it ? I don't know if it could be sealed enough to stop pee soakage. I know how sticky my darwins make their plastic track 
It's going to look great with the plants etc in it.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2011)

100 replies!! WOO HOO


----------



## Treg92 (Aug 6, 2011)

the timber tracks are really solid, i was surprised how solid they were, they wont break, also, i am going to seal the internal timber with pondtite, so that should stop any soakage


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 6, 2011)

I hate to say it but I think polyurethane might cope better with the constant sliding of the glass

you seem to have a large distance between the shelf and heat panel, maybe find a long branch to sit halfway between the two,


----------



## Anura.Salientia (Oct 20, 2011)

omg! that is amazing! thanks for the read, you have inspired me too haha! well done!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 25, 2011)

any updates Treg? surely you've moved steve in there by now.


----------



## Treg92 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh yes, he is in there, I never painted the face, cos I am currently building more to sit next to them, and I will paint them all at once, I will put pics up when I find my camera


----------

